# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Переход на новую конфигурацию

## Yariy

Здравствуйте, организация работает в 1с (ЗиК от Мисофт) около 10 лет. За все эти годы конфигурация не обновлялась. Иногда приглашали программистов для правки программы при критических изменениях в учёте или создании новых обработок. В итоге почти всё бухгалтер делает вручную. Было принято решение установить новую конфигурацию «Зарплата и кадры» релиз 130726 от 25.07.13. Переход собираемся осуществить на 01.08.13. Собственно вопрос, как удобнее совершить переход на новую конфигурацию? Людей не очень много, по этому справочники будем заполнять вручную. Как мне кажется, ход выполнения процедуры такой: заполняем константы, создаём подразделения «расчётчики» и «уволенные», далее ввод сотрудников. Как нужно вводить сотрудников: просто заполняя все данные о сотруднике или вводом документа «Приём на работу»? Или и то, и другое? Дату приёма на работу, какую ставить: начало расчётного месяца или реальную дату? Как ввести данные о доходах за предыдущее время? Остальные вопросы по мере осознавания происходящего :) Заранее спасибо, надеюсь на вашу помощь.

----------

